# 1939 Firestone Flying Ace (parts needed)



## HWC (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello,
I'm new here and was sent over by the fine folks on the ratrodbikes forum.
I have recently acquired a 1939 Firestone Flying Ace and I need a few parts for it. 

*Parts needed are:**

- Chain guard
- rear stand
- handlebars
- pedals*


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 3, 2009)

PM 37 fleetwood


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 5, 2009)

If you don't already know the correct chain guard will cost you a lot of cash.


----------



## HWC (Sep 9, 2009)

aasmitty757 said:


> If you don't already know the correct chain guard will cost you a lot of cash.





That is what I hear.  Thanks for providing the photo of correct chainguard.
I may even consider making one.  Do you have a photo of the back side with mounting, etc. ?  Thanks!

HWC


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 11, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> PM 37 fleetwood




...is he still around?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 12, 2009)

ol'tin bender said:


> And the one in the pic is not the correct one! this is a repop.




I was wondering who would notice that. Its' not mine, just grabed the first photo I came across. Repops are expensive too, if you can fine one.

ol'tin bender, I tried to get a hold of you a while back in reference to the flying ace you sold easywind. Wanted to know if it had any repairs to the frame or tank?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 12, 2009)

supper15fiets said:


> ...is he still around?



I'm still here!
I sold my Flying Ace.


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 13, 2009)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm still here!
> I sold my Flying Ace.




....don't you dare selling your ss...grrr!...stay with us!


----------



## cjriv (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a guard


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 15, 2009)

cjriv said:


> I have a guard




Is it for sale? Pics and price?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2009)

aasmitty757 said:


> Is it for sale? Pics and price?



I'm hoping you're asking for the original poster?


----------

